# Places to Stay in Park City



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Go on VRBO and check out some good condos. Our group which was a little smaller than yours stayed at a split level condo that had a tub on the deck in a place called SunSpot. Either way, use something like VRBO for great places. 

Our group of 10 is 23 days out to Vail and are paying like $140 a head for a 4 bedroom house for 4 nights. Can't beat that.

A few good places on the main strip are good for food and drink. But for some kick ass whiskey and elk, try High West Distillery.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure what your budget is but I spent days looking for something to accommodate the same amount of people and could not find anything for less than 4k for the week. PC is expensive. We ended up getting a much better deal between the cottonwood canyons over on the SLC side.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Main Street is the main bar area there. There's this one bar that does SUPER cheap burgers during the day for HH. No Name Saloon, and there's another cheap bar next door. I usually drink at those places at night too. A little further up is "downstairs" which is more clubby, and further up from there is Ciseros? (I think thats it) that gets busy at night too. The nices part is there's a lift too on the backside of Park City Mountain Ski Resort so if you stay near Main you can keep skiing to one resort and bars all within walking distance. Plus there's some homes a block or two from main street that are rentable. I believe it's just called the "town lift" (the lift itself to get down). As far as places to stay, I've never rented a house there but I can give some hotel recommendations.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

buckeyeguy said:


> I'm getting a group of 8-10 friends together for our first trip out to Park City in early February. Anybody have any good recommendations on places to stay or any good deals you'd recommend? Willing to do a townhouse and some other setup so long it has a hot tub and a fridge for our beer Also, if anybody has any recommendations on bars or restaurants, pass them along. Thanks!


Sweetwater Lift Lodge is an older unit of condos, but they are clean, big, and cheap. An easy walk to the lifts, heated pool and hot tub. I'd stay there again...covered parking as well.

Krug


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If your looking for good deals and the best snow your way better off riding in in Little\Big Cottonwood canyons and staying in SLC, Sandy, Draper or Cottonwood heights.......all 15-30 minutes away from the lifts @ snowbird, Solitude or Brighton or 45(max) minutes away from lifts at PC.

Take a taxi to Park City at night for partying, I'd rather ski Ogden resorts(Snowbasin and Powder Mountain) than PC also cheap hotels\houses.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Main Street is the main bar area there. There's this one bar that does SUPER cheap burgers during the day for HH. No Name Saloon, and there's another cheap bar next door. I usually drink at those places at night too. A little further up is "downstairs" which is more clubby, and further up from there is Ciseros? (I think thats it) that gets busy at night too. The nices part is there's a lift too on the backside of Park City Mountain Ski Resort so if you stay near Main you can keep skiing to one resort and bars all within walking distance. Plus there's some homes a block or two from main street that are rentable. I believe it's just called the "town lift" (the lift itself to get down). As far as places to stay, I've never rented a house there but I can give some hotel recommendations.


Schucks(locals bar on mainstreet) has cheap beer and burgers and cool people


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Schucks(locals bar on mainstreet) has cheap beer and burgers and cool people


Yup isn't that the spot next to No Name that I mentioned? I know where it is in my bed but I can't say I was particularly sober when I wandered around there at night. Tell you what, walking that damned hill at night when it's been a bit icy out sucks haha.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Yup isn't that the spot next to No Name that I mentioned? I know where it is in my bed but I can't say I was particularly sober when I wandered around there at night. Tell you what, walking that damned hill at night when it's been a bit icy out sucks haha.


Yea during big storms we used to sit out on the heated stone bench at Schucks and laugh at tourists falling on their ass trying to cross the streets. :yahoo:


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea during big storms we used to sit out on the heated stone bench at Schucks and laugh at tourists falling on their ass trying to cross the streets. :yahoo:


And I bet the locals used to walk by and laugh at you, actually sitting at schucks.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea during big storms we used to sit out on the heated stone bench at Schucks and laugh at tourists falling on their ass trying to cross the streets. :yahoo:


I think it's less having to deal with being able to walk on ice (I can) and more with having too much to drink haha.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

nzshred said:


> And I bet the locals used to walk by and laugh at you, actually sitting at schucks.



Lol ya probably, glad we live here now.......


----------

